# Is Naxos Membership worth it?



## JLi (Jan 31, 2018)

So I've been debating over whether to purchase the Naxos Music Library. I heard it's really expensive, like $200 something per year. But that money gives you practically unlimited access to just about anything by any composer. However, you can just go on YouTube and look up the piece you wanna listen to, unless it's an obscure work only on Naxos. In addition, many of the artists I've never even heard of. I'm not much of a fan of CDs. So should I get it or not?


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Other streaming services give you pretty much complete coverage of the classical repertoire and are not as expensive
I am a big fan of streaming but as the man said 'caveat emptor'


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome to TC, JLi!

In which country do you live?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've had NML for about 4 years and am very satisfied. I do have some words of caution - do not pay for their regular service. The sound is pretty bad; I'd say it's unacceptable. The premium package gives you fairly good or better sound. And don't forget that NML offers plenty of resources in addition to streaming sound; that can't be said for Spotify or Youtube. Speaking of YouTube, I use it as a backup to NML; I often find that YouTube offers a movement of a work - one and done.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

If one has a paid subscription for IMSLP they also have access to the full Naxos library.

Kh


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Krummhorn said:


> If one has a paid subscription for IMSLP they also have access to the full Naxos library.
> 
> Kh


Krummhorn, unless what you said is a recent change, a paid subscription for IMSLP gives you Standard access to Naxos library, not access to the complete Naxos Music Libary. There are so many more benefits to subscribing to the entire Music Library. I know that you do not live in the US, but those of us in the US cannot access all the other labels besides Naxos in the standard membership (the one that comes with the membership to the IMSLP). Premium membership in the MusicLibary gives us access to many other music labels--it's not perfect, e.g., Hyperion is not there, but Deustche Hyperion is, so... Also much better than Amazon Prime and the free streaming services is that many of the booklets/liner notes are available!

I agree with Bulldog, a premium subscription to the Naxos Music Library is worth the cost, but realize that you don't have to pay for an annual subscription; try the premium subscription first--it's about $30/month.


----------



## JLi (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah I live in the U.S.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> Other streaming services give you pretty much complete coverage of the classical repertoire and are not as expensive
> I am a big fan of streaming but as the man said 'caveat emptor'


I've had both Apple and Spotify and they both have had every recording that I ever searched for.
I believe the Naxos library streams at a lower bit rate than those two services


----------

